# Keeping kittens



## Aaronic (Jan 26, 2004)

My girlfriend is going to be keeping 2 kittens out of the batch of 4. One is a male, the other is a female. They are going to be 100% permanent indoor cats, but I was wondering to prevent them from breeding what is the latest we could get them fixed?

Or would they even try to breed with each other?

Aaron


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

yes, they would breed with each other. Kittens will become sexually mature within a wide age range, and as early a 5 months. You should plan to at least have the male neutered by the time he reaches that age. The female should be spayed at the same time or shortly after, preferably before she has her first heat cycle.

If you do not get the male neutered before he becomes mature, you will likely have to deal with him spraying urine all over your home.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

As already menationed, yes they will breed. It's OK to spay/neuter from the age of 12 weeks so she can have them both done then. They should at least be done at 16 weeks of age because sexually early cats are EARLY!


----------

